# PIP Question



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

I know this question may have been asked before, but I have a question about PIP. When I have a PIP up on my 921, the clarity is beautiful, almost HD quality. But once you switch to that channel it goes back to a normal SD picture. Can someone explain why it does that and why can't it be permanent? 

One other question I know I have seen the answer but have forgotten; is there any way to tell what tuner you are on at any given time?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dalucca said:


> But once you switch to that channel it goes back to a normal SD picture. Can someone explain why it does that and why can't it be permanent?


Think of it like expanding a 640x480 movie to fill your monitor on your computer. What you see on your TV is the same thing.


> One other question I know I have seen the answer but have forgotten; is there any way to tell what tuner you are on at any given time?


Only if you're watching the one and only OTA tuner.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

If you know the satellite & transponder number of the channel you are watching try going to the "Point Dish" screen. If transponder on tuner 1 comes up on 119 tr 12 and you were watching something you know is on 110 tr 15, flipping to tuner 2 should be on 110 tr 15.

NOTE: Don't try this while a recording is going on! (there should be a warning message to stop the recording first)


----------

